# A few beetles



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2012)

Orange ladybird/ladybug



IMG_1566 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Tiger beetle. Tricondyla sp.



IMG_7676 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Yellow spotless ladybird/ladybug



IMG_9572 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute little ground beetle (Carabid) with 4 yellow spots on its back. Coptodera sp.



IMG_2301 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2306 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More beetles of Malaysia: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Very sharp. What lens did you use?


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the same questions - what lens did u use???????  Love the Tiger Beetle!


----------

